# Possible Pregnancy?



## Staceface2345 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

I recently adopted a neutered male from my local rat rescue. However I'm slightly concerned that he got one of my girls pregnant. After looking at peer-reviewed articles I learned that he can remain virile for 10 days after he is neutered. I introduced him to my girls only 3 days later. Now I know how dumb this sounds, but the foster never told me about the need to separate him from the girls for a short time and he had been given a clean bill of health so I didnt see a need to quarantine him. Here are some pictures of the girl in question. 

Ive cleaned out a seperate cage and have prepared for an accidental litter just in case. I also take them to the vet regularly and have an emergency vet near by. I know of some friends who will take some of the pups if she is pregnant; I have room for two more girls at least and can call my local rescue and foster the ones that I and my friends do not plab on keeping.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She does look quite rotund, how long is it since he met them?


----------



## Staceface2345 (Feb 20, 2016)

Its been 17 days since we adopted him and maybe 14 days since I think they mated. Im assuming if she gets any bigger in the next 3-5 days Im gonna seperate her from everyone. :/


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Check her nipples for white around the tips or if they have grown larger these are a few signs of pregnancy.


----------



## Staceface2345 (Feb 20, 2016)

Theyre definitely bigger and more red. Ill check tonight for this whiteness around her nips. Is a discharge or a change in color?


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

It is a cap for milk before the babies are born kind of a seal but if they are large and red id say she is definitely pregnant.


----------



## Staceface2345 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you all for your help. Ill be seperating her tonight or tomorrow morning. At least Im somewhat prepared :/


----------

